# Montreal Aquarium stores?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey folks,

I'm gonna be in Montreal this weekend  and may have a chance to drop by some aquarium stores. Just wondering if you all can suggest good stores to possibly visit. I'm in to both Saltwater and Freshwater stuff.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

If your just browsing I don't know of any stores. However if you're looking to pick-up some quality fish contact Oliver Lucanus @ http://belowwaterfish.blogspot.com/

He brings in fantastic, hard to find stuff. Below is his latest email fish list.

Cichlids species common from size $ QTY 
each 
Andinoacara stalsbergii Alf's Terror Lumio 4" $ 95.00 3 @ $ 80.00 
Apistogramma species red spot Jurua md $ 25.00 6 @ $ 22.00 
Apistogramma species new red face Yawasyacu lg $ 14.00 6 @ $ 13.00 
Apistogramma pandurini panda apisto Ucayali md $ 6.00 6 @ $ 5.00 
Apistogramma cacatuoides wild cacatoo Ucayali md $ 7.50 6 @ $ 6.00 
Apistogramma species new fringed dorsal Rio Jutai lg $ 30.00 6 @ $ 26.00 
Apistogramma species new purple Rio Juriaca lg $ 28.00 6 @ $ 22.00 
Astronotus occelatus wild oscar Amazonas 4" $ 30.00 6 @ $ 25.00 
Benitochromis conjunctus double band Beni Njenje md $ 20.00 6 @ $ 15.00 
Caquetaia myersi myers Caq Caqueta sm $ 16.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Cichla monoculus gold peacock bass Amazonas 6"+ $ 55.00 6 @ $ 45.00 
Cichla orinocensis Orinoco bass Orinoco 10" $ 325.00 6 @ $ 300.00 
Cichlasoma atromaculatum Yellow Atrato md $ 95.00 3 @ $ 85.00 
Cichlasoma atromaculatum Yellow Atrato xl $ 140.00 2 @ $ 120.00 
Cichlasoma cf.ornatum rainbow cichlid F1 Atrato sm $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Cichlasoma cf.ornatum rainbow cichlid Atrato md $ 120.00 2 @ $ 105.00 
Congochromis parilus nudiceps Congo ml $ 11.00 6 @ $ 9.00 
Crenicichla cincta green monster pike Solimoes 6" $ 75.00 5 @ $ 65.00 
Crenicichla species Red teardrop pike Atabapo ml $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Crenicichla cf.lugubris red pike Orinoco ml $ 19.00 6 @ $ 15.00 
Crenicichla marmorata nice Tapajos 7" $ 90.00

Crenicichla saxatalis real one Brokopondo 4"+ $ 50.00 5 @ $ 40.00 
Etia nguti ET Cichlid Cameroon smd $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Geophagus species Red head Tapajos lg $ 70.00 6 @ $ 60.00 
Heros species Red Severum Atabapo lg $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Heterochromis multidens ancient cichlid Congo sm $ 400.00 6 @ $ 375.00 
Hoplarchus psittacus green parrot cichlid Apure md $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Lamprologus werneri river lamp Congo ml $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Myaka myaka pelagic cichlid Barombi ml $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Nanochromis dimidiatus red Nano Congo md $ 14.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Nanochromis species Leza Nano Leza md $ 16.00 6 @ $ 15.00 
Pterophyllum leopoldi silver angel wild type md $ 10.00 8 @ $ 8.00 
Pterophyllum leopoldi tall silver angel, false altum Nanay md $ 10.00 8 @ $ 8.00 
Pterophyllum altum hifin angel Atabapo md $ 25.00 10 @ $ 20.00 
Satanoperca daemon demon eartheater Atabapo smd $ 12.00 10 @ $ 10.00 
Steatocranus tinanti slender buffalo head Congo md $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Steatocranus casuarius Buffalo head Congo ml $ 12.00 6 @ $ 11.00 
Symphysodon aequifasciata brown discus Cameta md $ 65.00 5 @ $ 55.00 
Teleogramma brichardi black rock cichlid Congo md $ 25.00 6 @ $ 20.00 
Thoracochromis demeusii rock cichlid Congo ml $ 15.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Tylochromis pulcher Tylochromis Malebo md $ 50.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
BOOK

AMAZON BELOW WATER see http://www.amazon-below-water.com

$ 100.00 
EXOTIC DISCUS of the World

$ 25.00 
DISCUS

Plecos

Acanthicus adonis ALBINO (real ones) Amazonas 2"+ $ 275.00 4 @ $ 250.00 
Acanthicus adonis white spotted Amazonas 12" $ 345.00

Ancistrus ranunculus L 34 - Medusa Xingu 2"+ $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Ancistrus cutcutae L 150 - bristlenose Guaviare 2"+ $ 5.00 6 @ $ 4.50 
Ancistrus species New spotted Tocantins lg $ 7.00 6 @ $ 6.00 
Baryancistrus species L 18 - gold nugget Xingu md $ 30.00 6 @ $ 25.00 
Baryancistrus species LDA 33 - snowball Xingu md $ 28.00 6 @ $ 24.00 
Baryancistrus species L 128 - blue pleco Orinoco 6" $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Baryancistrus species L 128 - blue pleco Orinoco 2" $ 20.00 6 @ $ 16.00 
Hypoptopoma species new two tone Tigre ml $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Leporacanthicus triactis L 91 - signal Orinoco lg $ 55.00 6 @ $ 50.00 
Otocinclus affinis oto cat Orinoco lg $ 1.85 50 @ $ 1.50 
Otocinclus cocama tiger otocinclus Nanay lg $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Parancistrus aurantiacus L 56 - golden rubber pleco Tocantins lg $ 140.00 2 @ $ 120.00 
Panaque cf.nigrolineatus L 191 - Royal Pleco Putomayo 24" $ 1,200.00

Panaque suttonorum Blue Eye Pleco Colombia lg $ 800.00 4 @ $ 700.00 
Panaquolos species L 204 - imperial Tiger Ucayali 4" $ 25.00 6 @ $ 20.00 
Panaquolos species New fine line tiger Alto Ucayali 3" $ 30.00 6 @ $ 25.00 
Peckoltia compta L 134 - Tiger Tapajos 2"+ $ 70.00 6 @ $ 60.00 
Pseudacanthicus leopardus L 114 - orange fin Branco 3" $ 85.00 6 @ $ 75.00 
Zooancistrus pulcher L 52 - butterfly Atabapo xl $ 15.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Catfish

Auchenoglanis occidentalis giraffe Congo md $ 20.00 5 @ $ 16.00 
Auchenoglanis occidentalis giraffe Congo lg $ 75.00 3 @ $ 60.00 
Corydoras rabauti orange back Villavicencio lg $ 4.50 6 @ $ 3.75 
Corydoras pygmaeus pygmy Napo md $ 1.50 10 @ $ 1.25 
Chiloglanis/Amphilius species blind catfish Congo md $ 120.00

Liosomadors oncinus jaguar cat ***** ml $ 25.00 4 @ $ 20.00 
Hemisorubim platyrhynchus underbite catfish Amazonas 6" $ 175.00 4 @ $ 150.00 
Synodontis brichardi striped Congo 5" $ 25.00 4 @ $ 20.00 
Synodontis angelicus spotted Congo md $ 35.00 4 @ $ 30.00 
Synodontis nigriventris upsidedown Congo md $ 6.00 10 @ $ 5.00 
Synodontis contractus insect cat Congo md $ 15.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Merodontus tigrinus zebra shovelnose Amazonas 6" $ 250.00 4 @ $ 225.00 
Megalodoras uranoscopus giant Churero Amazonas 4"+ $ 60.00 5 @ $ 45.00 
Pterodoras granulosus cahuara cat Amazonas md $ 70.00 5 @ $ 55.00 
Tetras & Barbs & Killies & Livebearers

Distichodus sexfaciatus tiger tetra Congo 2"+ $ 28.00 6 @ $ 25.00 
Distichodus affinis redfind Disti Congo 3" $ 18.00 6 @ $ 14.00 
Garra gotyla dragon algae eater India ml $ 3.50 10 @ $ 3.00 
Gymnocorymbus bondi 007 tetra Choco sm $ 5.00 10 @ $ 4.00 
Hemigrammus species new orangeline morse code Nanay md $ 6.00 10 @ $ 5.00 
Hyphessobrycon metae black belly tetra Meta md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Hyphessobrycon robertsi purple tetra Napo md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Hyphessobrycon ehrostigma bleeding heart Napo md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Nannostomus digramma small pencil Inirida lg $ 1.50 10 @ $ 1.25 
Nanostomus mortenthaleri red pencil Napo lg $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Nematobrycon lacortei rainbow tetra Choco md $ 4.00 20 @ $ 3.50 
Paracheirodon axelrodi cardinal tetra Inrida lg $ 1.25 100 @ $ 1.00 
Phenacogrammus species red and blue central Congo lg $ 16.00 10 @ $ 14.00 
Pseudochalcheus kyburzi red freckle tetra NEW! Choco ml $ 6.00 10 @ $ 5.00 
Trochilocharax ornatus orange tip tetra Napo sm $ 7.50 10 @ $ 6.00 
Piranhas & Myleus

Leporinus octofasciatus rocket fish Amazonas sm $8.50 10 @ $6.00 
Semaprochilodus knerii flagtail Prochilodus Orinoco md $25.00 10 @ $20.00 
Boulengerella maculata spotted pike Inirida lg $25.00 4 @ $20.00 
Serrasalmus rhombeus Jumbo black piranha Napo 16" $950.00

Hoplias curupira black wolffish Orinoco 10" $200.00 4 @ $175.00 
Hoplias aimara giant wolf fish, amber morph Guyanas 20" $1,400.00 2 @ $1,200.00 
Other Predators, larger Oddballs

Potamotrygon henlei black stingray Tocantins lg $ 950.00 2 @ $ 850.00 
Potamotrygon leopoldi Black Diamond ray Xingu PAIR $ 5,000.00

Monocirrhus polyacanthus leaf fish Napo md $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Tetraodon mbu mbu puffer Congo 4" $ 160.00 3 @ $ 145.00 
Protopterus aethiopicus network lungfish Malebo 18" $ 170.00 2 @ $ 150.00 
Thalassophryne amazonica Amazon Stone/frog fish Alto Ucayali lg $ 30.00 4 @ $ 25.00 
Small Oddballs, Killies

Macrobranchium dwarf species new blue zebra prawn Nanay md $ 7.50 20 @ $ 6.50 
Microctenopoma ansorgii orange bushfish Malebo md $ 7.50 10 @ $ 5.50 
Campylomormyrus cassaicus longnose elefant Congo lg $ 25.00 6 @ $ 20.00 
Orthosternarchus overo peppercorn knife Napo lg $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Bathygobius soporator freshwater goby Cameroon lg $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Aphyosemion mirabile nice new killie Manyemen ml $ 5.00 10 @ $ 4.00 
Micropoecilia species orange lightning Orinoco lg $ 30.00 6 @ $ 24.00 
Plants see blog for photos


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone interested in having an order put together and shipped to Toronto?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Is he back from Beijing yet?

I never did find out how his setup works. Does he have a storefront? Or does he just ship it direct to you from abroad? I was trying to get some Angels from him but they showed up at Big Als before anything could get sorted out.

Lee


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know if he has a store, but he seemed to be open to arranging pick-ups if I was out that way, when I was talking to him.

Usually he ships to the airport, however he was nice enough to bring fish down to the convention that was in Oakville.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes he was at the convention and has some pretty rare stuff. He will ship directly to the Toronto Airport. I am unsure of the shipping cost so a group order would have to be figured out. The issue is having a place for everyone to pick up their stuff.

I unfortunately live to far away to be a good pick-up point but I would be willing to meet up in Mississauga or even by the airport (100 km one way) for me but well worth the trouble for some very cool fish.

He has True Altums 
Pterophyllum altum $25 each


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I think my tanks are all full at the moment. I wouldn't mind getting into an order next spring though. Fish stores tend to bring in stock and put them in local water so soft / acidic preffering fish get shocked twice when you put them back in thier original water. So I'd prefer to get fish from someone like Oliver. That, and I'd really like to see some of those Morse Code Tetras.

Lee


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the idea of some of the Apistos and the pikes look sweet. I too had my eye on those tetras, if you had them you would definitely be the only one on your block


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

That WAS the idea. The Altums would do that too but they require far to tall a tank for me to play with. I'm Happy with the fasle Altums I got at BA. Right now they look alot like Skalar's with Freckels!

Next spring I'm going to look for True Leopoldi's. I'm interested to see if I can find an Angel that is "smaller" than a Skalar, not larger.

Lee


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

*AHEM*

I was just asking if people knew of any aquarium stores in MONTREAL. Not if some people wanted to create a group order from Belowwater. For that, please make the appropriate SEPARATE thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Er, Ah, Oops! Sorry about that Chief!

How do you say Aquarium in French?

Anyway, I remember a small one on St. Jean Blvd just off highway 40. I think they call the "Animalarie" or something like that. It's in the big plaza with the Chapters.

Lee


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks. Do you remember what types of species they specialized in?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I just checked street view and evidently Mr Google didn't drive into the parking lot. I'm not even sure it is still there. The shape of the sign looks right though...

It's not like a BA or anything. I just remember some really nice display tanks. It's in the west end so there should be some english.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I can't remember many, but I know reef concept is in Laval (http://www.reefconcept.com/).

Also, I'm pretty sure Below Water is in Laval too.

Here's a few I found:
http://www.aquatropicale.com/servlet/StoreFront
http://www.ragingreef.ca/store/
http://www.aquariumdunord.com/
http://www.aquariummontreal.com/

Also, http://www.themontrealaquariumsociety.com/ may have some pointers to good shops.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheit! Thanks ameek , I know about reefconcept, got some hardware from there online but didn't know they carried livestock. Thanks for checking Lee. I'll have to take a look-see when I get there.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Let us know what you find. I get to montreal on occasion and it would be nice to have a diversion.

Lee


----------

